# Serialisierungsspeicherort gesucht



## Rudolf (11. Jan 2011)

Hi

hoffe ma dass ihr mit Datenbanken generell Peristenzen meint.

Die Methode FileInputStream. Wo speichert sie Daten hin? Ich habe bisher keine Datei gefunden, die erzeugt wird.


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Jan 2011)

Also erst einmal ist input != output ! Und nur anhand eines Klassennamens, kann man dir auf deine Frage(die eig. keine wirkliche Frage ist) keine Antwort geben :autsch:
Falls du FileOutputStream meintest  --> FileOutputStream (Java Platform SE 6)
da kann man natürlich angeben wo er die Datei speichern soll...


----------



## Rudolf (11. Jan 2011)

Wenn ich ein Ojekt habe das folgende Methode hat:


```
public void save() throws IOException {
		FileOutputStream fs = new FileOutputStream(fname);
		ObjectOutputStream os = new ObjectOutputStream(fs);
		os.writeObject(objects);
		os.close();
	}
```

und ich dieses Object exmapliere und diese Methode darauf ausführe und danach 

ein anderes Object exampliere und darauf:


```
public void load() throws ClassNotFoundException, IOException {
		FileInputStream fs = new FileInputStream(fname);
		ObjectInputStream is = new ObjectInputStream(fs);
		objects = (Hashtable)is.readObject();
		is.close();
```

ausführe (wobei fname die gleichen sein müssen) frage ich woraus der Content geladen wird.

ROFL,
hab sie doch jetzt gefunden^^
Ka warum mir der WinExplorer die nicht angezeigt hat.


----------

